

Ask HN: Which is better, Avast or McAfee? - jessa

I need your opinion guys. Which is better? Avast or McAfee?
======
nsmartt
Better is relative. I always recommend Avast. It's free, and it works. McAfee,
back when I used it, used a lot of memory and slowed down my parents'
computer. It also had one feature that is now taken care of by User Account
Control. Based purely on my memory, I say go with Avast.

------
jmilkbal
I find the use of FOSS operating systems to be the best form of antivirus, but
if you must use MS Windows, I've heard that AVG Free (as in beer) is top
notch.

------
HarshaThota
If it's a Windows machine, I would recommend Microsoft Security Essentials.
It's surprisingly good.

------
yottabyte47
Mac OS X

(or Avast)

------
jessa
Thanks for your suggestions, guys.

